

An Online Right to Forget: Legislation against storing user data forever - alain94040
http://translate.google.com/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.senat.fr%2Fleg%2Fppl09-093.html&sl=fr&tl=en&history_state0=

======
tlb
Perhaps a reasonable idea, but I stopped reading at "Homo Numericus"

